# Doug Girt not switching bows next year???



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

X2- my old bow is starting to shine from the camo wearing off but it still shoots better than i can shoot it!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'll shoot whatever they pay me the most to shoot!


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> I'll shoot whatever they pay me the most to shoot!


Yeah but you'll still show up with that GT 500 when it comes down to it:teeth:


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thats nice Doug 



Now stand over there.
LOL


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm gonna throw a kink into the whole archery world, I just might switch...if I can find a crappy used bow at a rock-bottom price...There, now the cat's out of the bag...:mg:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

jmvaughn06 said:


> Yeah but you'll still show up with that GT 500 when it comes down to it:teeth:


You know me too well. 

But I'm still looking for the Holy Grail so I can beat you.


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

Doug the only thing I hope you change next year is your chair, you almost killed yourself the last time I shot with you.......:mg::mg:


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

I think I can fix the seat. Unless I can get a seat sponser.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Doug is also not changing his underwear next year. He didn't change it this year so it should be no surprise to anyone. :shocked:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> I'll shoot whatever they pay me the most to shoot!


dang that means you are shooting a walmart special again in 2011


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

enough about your sponsorship woes:angry:...i'm interested in whether or not you'll be doing an ibo qualifier at the upstairs range next year.:tongue:


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

Yup we'll have one. ....Why would I change underwear so early, this pair still has a crotch in them.:killpain:


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

dgirt said:


> Yup we'll have one. ....Why would I change underwear so early, this pair still has a crotch in them.:killpain:


Why are you worrying about that? You don't have anything to support. Your wife has them in her purse. :jeez:


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

thats just all wrong


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

When the seat broke I think he crapped in his pants.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

I heard Doug is going to shoot a Darton left handed next year


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

Thats not me, I lost weight!:tongue:


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

it sure likes like you! uncle doug, some things just can't be hidden. the funny thing is they thought that you were wearing womens panties in that pick.


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

omg!!! i think i just went blind!!!!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

gjstudt said:


> it sure likes like you! uncle doug, some things just can't be hidden. the funny thing is they thought that you were wearing womens panties in that pick.


I'm the curious sort...................but in this particular case I'm not asking how you know this!!!!!


----------



## bowpro (May 31, 2002)

I think you should stay with the old bow. It's economical and the 11's are all still in it!
Who knows, maybe if you shoot some this year some could maybe come out.
kw


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

bowpro said:


> I think you should stay with the old bow. It's economical and the 11's are all still in it!
> Who knows, maybe if you shoot some this year some could maybe come out.
> kw


:brick::set1_rolf2:


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

I think Doug would like to hear what others think about not switching. He is loving all the attention this thread is giving him. :jeez:


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Do they even make a hat big enough to fit him now?
I know he had trouble before finding one big enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

:shocked::elf_moon:


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

I think I just puked a little on my bow ...will that harm the finish?


----------

